# Hornwort turning red



## PlantsAndMe (Apr 3, 2005)

I notice my hornwort is turning red, is this a good thing or a bad thing? The leaves are growing quite well and the red portion of the plant is as firm and strong as ever.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

It is good. You must have fairly intense lighting.


----------



## PlantsAndMe (Apr 3, 2005)

I was able to grow the hornwort, rotala roundifolia (sp?), java fern, and dwarf sag in a 5 gallon tank using a 15 watt undercabinet light


----------

